# Problème démarrage Safari



## Red III (20 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir, 
Lorsque j'essaie de lancer Safari, l'application plante immédiatement et une page "Rapport de problème pour Safari" s'ouvre alors avec le message "Safari a quitté de manière imprévue" avec tout le détail incompréhensible.
J'ai essayer de redémarrer le mac, ou de lancer Safari sur une autre session, mais le problème persiste.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour réparer l'application ? Il se peut que j'ai installer quelque chose sans y faire attention, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver ce que cela peut être.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2013)

1) réparer les autorisations de fichiers via l'utilitaire de disque
2) si toujours un crash... créer sur le mac un seconde session utilisateur et voir comment se comporte safari
3) si sur la seconde session cela fonction, il faudra supprimer des preferences coorompues


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juillet 2013)

Aux judicieux conseils de lepetitpiero, regarder également s'il y a des extensions à safari (Safari / Préférences / Extensions).

S'il y en a, les désactiver.



Edit.
Oui mais&#8230; tu n'arrives pas à lancer Safari ! 
Donc aller dans *ta* bibliothèque / Préférences / Safari / Extensions : s'il y en a, les déplacer sur le bureau et relancer Safari pour voir s'il plante encore.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

ClicktoFlash fait planter le mac depuis quelques temps


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2013)

les extensions ne sont pas le premier coupable
car
on lit


> J'ai essayer de redémarrer le mac, ou de lancer Safari sur une *autre* session, mais le problème persiste.


donc c'est global

donc on fait l'usuel
- reparation des autorisations - verification du disque
install de la COMBO update ( même sur OS à jour)
on re-repare les autorisations on redemarre et on teste


----------



## Red III (21 Juillet 2013)

Comme conseillé, j'ai essayé de réparer les permissions du disque, j'ai fais la vérification du disque mais rien ne change.

J'ai aussi essayer de placer les extensions de safari sur le bureau (au nombre de 3) mais toujours rien.

J'ai essayé de créer une nouvelle session, mais Safari ne se lance toujours pas et le rapport de problème apparait à l'ouverture de la session mère.

Après pour ce qui est de l'install de la COMBO update, je dois avouer que je n'y connais pas grand chose... Donc si vous pensez que ça peut résoudre le problème j'aimerai bien si possible un peu plus de détails sur la marche à suivre. Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2013)

Télécharge ce paquet, puis tu en lance l'installation http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1659?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Red III (21 Juillet 2013)

J'ai lancé l'installation, j'ai relancer la réparation et j'ai redémarrer mais toujours rien...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2013)

étrange
Autre possible 
tu aurais un mélange de versions Safari
( ou traces partielles  de divers versions et l'OS se prend le chou)
normalement ton safari devrait etre 6.0.5

en passant tu as testé via une autre session qui sert de temps en temps  ? ou une neuve?


----------



## Red III (23 Juillet 2013)

J'ai essayer à la fois avec la session "invité" mais également sur un nouveau compte "standard" et sur un nouveau compte "admin" mais rien ne change.

Et effectivement ma version de safari est bien 6.0.5

J'envisage un formatage complet si je trouve pas la cause du problème, mais j'aimerai quand même éviter :/


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2013)

en même temps une reinstall n'est rien de dramatique et peut même faire le plus grand bien pour l'ensemble de ton utilisation


----------

